

How to blog like a pro - fnazeeri
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/12/how-to-blog-like-a-pro.html

======
Mystalic
This is very basic stuff, really. Any blogger would have told you these
things, and #1 isn't even true (i.e. sethgodin.typepad.com).

No great insight revealed.

------
wesley
#2 isn't true either. Wordpress is the slowest piece of software I've ever
seen. You NEED the wp-super-cache plugin to make it able to sustain some
traffic.

------
mattmaroon
#14 is more important than all of the rest put together times 5, at least from
the readership numbers standpoint.

------
mad44
Thanks, great tips.

